# Spawn Log - Pink Veiltail male with dark doubletail female



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Have just started my next betta spawn, a veiltail male with a doubletail female.

I have just conditioned both fish for over two weeks, had the male swimming around in an aged 10 gallon tank with some floating plants, and the female in a jar. He made a nice sized bubblenest and after a cpl days i released the female, who proceeded to chase him around the tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ooohh good luck! What will you do with all the babies?!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Distribute them to people on this forum and to a couple pet stores in my area. I have to finance this hobby somehow lol


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

So after being out all i day i came home to notice that my female had lost alot of weight and the male would not let her anywhere that nest so i took her out... Now Mr Pinky as i will from now on call him, is tending the eggs in the nest.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Can we see some pictures!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm still preparing my cultures for mine ;[

One of the containers I was using for green water seemed to be leaching copper or something. I have a 20G rubbermaid in my backyard full for green water.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Tell me more about this green water. Ive heard about it but never used it. Im trying to make some now.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> Tell me more about this green water. Ive heard about it but never used it. Im trying to make some now.


I'll tell you what I remember from what Frank told me:

It's basically water full of a single-celled organism which fry can eat. This single celled organism is like a hydra, it can undergo photosynthesis (therefore being able to survive on its own) and will eat types of bacteria in the water.

To make it, you simply get some conditioned in a container (preferably glass jars or like the 20G that I'm using) and you put in light for a while. I leave mine in my backyard but you can put it under a light for 24hr (which Frank recommended).


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL how do you know when it is ready?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It's green. You can take a 2 litre bottle of tank water and put in the sun. That usually works also. If you get a good culture growing, you won't be able to see through the bottle.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

BillD said:


> It's green. You can take a 2 litre bottle of tank water and put in the sun. That usually works also. If you get a good culture growing, you won't be able to see through the bottle.


+1, but larger samples are better. It's always better to make too much than too little, if you have too much then just leave it in your backyard. I seriously doubt that I'll need 20G of green water but I'm making it anyway.

Btw, I have plants in my 20G container... So I'm not sure if it is green water of if it's soething to do with the plants...


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

So today after seeing numerous fry bobbing up and down, I removed the male. Who was a very hard target to catch. I will start feeding fry in the next cpl days green water and microworms.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> So today after seeing numerous fry bobbing up and down, I removed the male. Who was a very hard target to catch. I will start feeding fry in the next cpl days green water and microworms.


My green water has taken about a week to prepare and it's not quite done yet. If you have microworms then you should be fine, but if you do run out you can always use the egg yolk method.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I also have neglected to mention that i also have a lone ghost shrimp in the tank to clean it. Also to eat all the dead and dying fry. Its looking like a hive of activity there.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

so after about 10 days my green water attempt isnt really too green, so i am just feeding microworms and some bbs. I see around 100 if not more very active fryall around the same size which is good.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> so after about 10 days my green water attempt isnt really too green, so i am just feeding microworms and some bbs. I see around 100 if not more very active fryall around the same size which is good.


Congrats on the fry.

I tried to make green water as well but it took over a month in the sun for it to become noticeably green. Adding some boiled leaf veggies helps a lot. That and getting a starter culture from somewhere will speed it up.


----------

